# where to start?



## cboyd0606

So I am thinking about trying to show Bentley. I just need more information b/c i'm sure you have to start while they are still young. Bentley is 5 months old and i'm planing on going to an Am Bully show to get a feel for how things going and checking everything out. If anyone has any information i would appreciate any.

I just need to know where to start with all this. Like what does Bentley need to know and things like that.and exactly what i would be getting into so i can figure out if this si something that i would enjoy doing. I'm in the process of registering him with the ABKC. but do i leave his ADBA as Pit Bull terrier? I'm a little confused on what to do there also.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

He will remain registered with the ADBA as an APBT. You will register him with the ABKC as an American Bully. He will then be dual registered. You will need to know how to stack your dog for the judge and of course obedience training will help with how he performs in the ring. Hopefully, Devin or Manny can give you some pointers as they both own ABKC champs.


----------



## cboyd0606

ok thank you for clearing that up


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

If you're attending an ABKC show, be sure to bring your ABKC reg # as you will need it to compete.

A couple of pointers I can give you if you plan on showing your pup are;


Grooming - make sure your dog is bathed, ears cleaned, and nails trimmed

Stacking - If you have not already done so teach your dog how to stand and stay, this will be very helpful when stacking as well as when being examed by a vet. Remeber the judge has to be able to examine the dog thoroughly, putting hands on the entire pup from head to tail.

Leash training - work on loose leash walking; you can have the best pup that day but if you cannot gait/walk him on leash then you're peformance will affect your placement that day.

Here's a list of things that you should bring with you to a dog show:


Show collar & lead
Crate
Water bowl & water
Paper towels
Poop bags
Treats

Hope that helps!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> If you're attending an ABKC show, be sure to bring your ABKC reg # as you will need it to compete.
> 
> A couple of pointers I can give you if you plan on showing your pup are;
> 
> 
> Grooming - make sure your dog is bathed, ears cleaned, and nails trimmed
> Stacking - If you have not already done so teach your dog how to stand and stay, this will be very helpful when stacking as well as when being examed by a vet. Remeber the judge has to be able to examine the dog thoroughly, putting hands on the entire pup from head to tail.
> Leash training - work on loose leash walking; you can have the best pup that day but if you cannot gait/walk him on leash then you're peformance will affect your placement that day.
> 
> Here's a list of things that you should bring with you to a dog show:
> 
> 
> Show collar & lead
> Crate
> Water bowl & water
> Paper towels
> Poop bags
> Treats
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you, Manny!

Cayla, there is also a thread about *stacking*.


----------



## cboyd0606

thank you very much! that's what i was looking for 

do you have any pointers? I know anyone that has been there will give the best advice.


----------



## LoudMouf

First you are going to need to register your dog with the ABKC. Go to the website, http://www.abkcdogs.org and download a copy of the single registration paperwork. If you do not have enough time before the show you are attempting to attend the ABKC does offer temporary numbers so you can show your dog without being ABKC registered for a $10 fee. The only thing is if you use a temporary number, following the show you only have ten days to register your dog if they win to receive your points towards an ABKC CH title.

I do not recommend bringing a dog to a show until they are ATLEAST six months old. The ABKC does off a 3-6mos. old class, but does not receive ABKC CH status points and at those ages your dog is more vulnerable to becoming sick. To me it's not worth it! Manny (SemperFi) gave alot of great information to basic things you will need to show. Depending on where you are located cboyd I can give you some ABKC judges you are knowledgeable in your area that you can speak with to give you some pointers as to the structure of your bully.


----------



## SECD

Not trying to be negative but you may want to get his ears re-cropped. It looks like he has a boxer crop, he is a nice looking pup and looks like he had nice ears before his ear crop. I have game bred dogs and don't crop ears but I know the bullies go with a very short crop. Reference some pictures and you can see what I mean. A very pretty dog though..........


----------



## cboyd0606

His ears were not supposed to be that long. I asked for a show crop bc I wasn't a big fan of the short or battle cut.... At the time I can't afford to get them re-cropped and when I can I think it's just going to be to late... How bad are they?

I'm in Mississippi so I think the closest people are going to be in louisianna which is not that far from me... Neither is Alabama....


----------



## LoudMouf

cboyd0606 said:


> His ears were not supposed to be that long. I asked for a show crop bc I wasn't a big fan of the short or battle cut.... At the time I can't afford to get them re-cropped and when I can I think it's just going to be to late... How bad are they?
> 
> I'm in Mississippi so I think the closest people are going to be in louisianna which is not that far from me... Neither is Alabama....


*I wouldn't really worry about it too much. I have seen bullies come with various lengths and style crops. Here is a small group of different ear crop lengths, including a longer show crop. All fit the dog very well.

Yet if you do decide to recrop them, you can do it on a later date. It's not a problem for any vet.*


----------



## Black Label Romo

awesome post bro...great pictures and examples...
glad to have you here! 
my name is john and i look forward to reading more posts from you and getting to know ya...
once again welcome...


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

cboyd0606 said:


> His ears were not supposed to be that long. I asked for a show crop bc I wasn't a big fan of the short or battle cut.... At the time I can't afford to get them re-cropped and when I can I think it's just going to be to late... How bad are they?
> 
> I'm in Mississippi so I think the closest people are going to be in louisianna which is not that far from me... Neither is Alabama....


Like Devin said don't worry too much about it. Its cosmetic, if down the road you completely dislike the crop it be re-done. There is a vet in Prattville, AL 
Cobbs Ford Pet Health Center, we have used them before for re-crops. Top notch facility and staff, a little pricy but you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> *I wouldn't really worry about it too much. I have seen bullies come with various lengths and style crops. Here is a small group of different ear crop lengths, including a longer show crop. All fit the dog very well.
> 
> Yet if you do decide to recrop them, you can do it on a later date. It's not a problem for any vet.*













SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> Like Devin said don't worry too much about it. Its cosmetic, if down the road you completely dislike the crop it be re-done. There is a vet in Prattville, AL
> Cobbs Ford Pet Health Center, we have used them before for re-crops. Top notch facility and staff, a little pricy but you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## SouthernMystery

how old would you recommend getting your dog's ears cropped?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SouthernMystery said:


> how old would you recommend getting your dog's ears cropped?


If you do a thread search you will find various threads on ear cropping. I got mine cropped @ 12 weeks .


----------



## tribulliez91

*Crop*

Do u have to crop ears to show ur dog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> Do u have to crop ears to show ur dog


No, you do not have to crop your dog's ears to show. Cropping is a matter of personal preference; although, I think cropped ears on bullies looks much better than natural. Again, that is my personal preference. Most show bullies I see have cropped ears, but I also see some in the ring with natural ears.


----------



## SouthernMystery

pitbullmamanatl said:


> If you do a thread search you will find various threads on ear cropping. I got mine cropped @ 12 weeks .


okay thanks


----------

